# Explaining masonry to your kids



## mrpierce17 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok guys yesterday when I came home from work I was met by my 8 yr old son who informed me that his teacher wanted to know what kind of Mason I was? I asked him how did your teacher know I was a mason? He said today at school my teacher asked us what we wanted to be when we grew up and I said a mason , so my teacher wants to know what kind of Mason you are ? Lol I love my kids and my twins want to be just like there dad all he knows about masonry is that every week he see his father get up and leave to go to lodge meeting he is so going to be put into K.O.P soon as we start one in my area makes me proud to be a good role model but how do you explain something so big to someone so little


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

you build temples!


----------



## Rufus (Oct 3, 2014)

mrpierce17 said:


> at school my teacher asked us what we wanted to be when we grew up and I said a mason


If the son wants to be like his father, it's wonderful!!!
This means that the child has a good example to follow!
God bless you!


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 3, 2014)

There are stone Masons that build buildings, do yard brickwork and such.  They build and maintain the physical part of civilization.  It's a way to make a living.

There are speculative Masons that build hearts, do charity and social events and education and such.  We build and maintain the mental part of civilization.  It's a way to make a life.

The teacher seems to know the difference, nice.  But there are two different types of answers.  "What to you want to do when you grow up?"  "I want to work at blah."  "I want to be a force for good in the community."


----------



## Levelhead (Oct 3, 2014)

She probably took it as your an "Operative stone mason" she probably needs some stone work done in her house,


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 3, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> She probably took it as your an "Operative stone mason" she probably needs some stone work done in her house,


That's exactly what I think she thought .. Gonna be hard to keep that suit and tie & apron  clean playing in brick, stone & concrete though lol


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sounds like you have a great little guy there. Hope that he grows up to be a Mason.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Oct 3, 2014)

I can't remember what my father said to me about Masonry, but I knew that it was about for making yourself a better person and that I wasn't supposed to talk about it because that was like bragging.  In retrospect, he may have told me that because we lived in an area with a lot of strict religious conservatives who may have targeted me if they were forced to deal with the fact that my dad was a Mason.


----------



## Levelhead (Oct 3, 2014)

My son asked me about the s/c ring, and stuff around the house. I told him "one day when your 18 well talk about it". Right now hes 11.


----------



## BroBill (Oct 4, 2014)

As I grew up our family went to lodge at least two or three times a month. During lodge,  other families would visit with each other, play piano, teach each other piano and other things like that. My sisters were were in Jobs Daughters and my father was lodge Secretary, so I don't remember a point in my life where I wasn't familiar wit the S&F or masonry.


----------

